

Picwing (YC summer 08) on ABC News - edawerd
http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=5655731

======
fallentimes
Congrats Picwingers - you guys have easily had the most/best mainstream press
out of YC Summer 08.

------
edawerd
Thanks! Somehow the seriousness of the anchorman's report cracks me up.

------
bradgessler
That's awesome! Great job guys!

------
brett
Seriously awesome. Congrats.

------
iamwil
cool, congrats, yo. Too bad it didn't have your pictures on there.

